

Making a Photoshoot Effect With jQuery & CSS - Tutorialzine
http://tutorialzine.com/2010/02/photo-shoot-css-jquery/

======
mcantor
I would have liked this more if there were some examples of full designs that
didn't use images (or used very few).

